# vodafone easybox 602 telefon geht nicht



## pchobbytester (11. Dezember 2010)

hallo,

habe eine vodafone easybox 602 und diese bei meiner mutter angeschlosse, sie hat bisher die normale fritzbox wlan benutzt im netzt von 1und1´.

das internet funktioniert einwandfrei nur die led fürs telefon blinkt schnell weiss jemand woran das liegt? habe im browser die ip eingegeben und habe zugriff auf die routereinstellung allerdingt habe ich keinen modem installationscode  ich denke mal das ich was falsch eingestellt habe ich habe die telefonnummer eingegeben und unter: sprache/ status steht fehlgeschlagen.

in der betriebsanleitung finde ich nichts was mir hilft.

eventuel kann mir ja wer helfen

danke im foraus

mfg


----------



## Rinkadink (11. Dezember 2010)

Wenn der Anschluss ein Voip (Bitstrom oder NGN) ist, musst du den SIP Account und das dazugehörige Sprachpasswort vom Provider des Anschlusses in die Easybox 602 eintragen. Dazu muss man in der Easybox die Benutzerspezifische Installation durchführen, DSL Benutzername und Kennwort und SIP daten eintragen. Bei Basis Anschlüssen mit nur einer Rufnummer rücken die Provider die Daten allerdings nicht immer heraus


----------



## pchobbytester (11. Dezember 2010)

also beo sip kan ich das eingeben was du gesagt hats ich habe eine von 1und1 gestellte nummer und die alte von meiner mutter die sie schohn immer hat

also das heisst ich muss 1und1 anrufen und nach dem sprachkennwort für die gestellte nummer fragen und bei sip eingeben ja? in den unterlagen steht nur die nummer nicht das sprachkennwort habe lediglich internet und kunden namen und passwort


----------



## Rinkadink (11. Dezember 2010)

ein Sipaccount sieht meistens aus wie zB: MSN@1und1.de oder MSN@arcor.de, wobei MSN für die Rufnummer ohne / nach der vorwahl steht ( zB: 0407236472@arcor.de). Dazu benötigst du zum telefonieren noch ein SIP Passwort, welches du vom Provider erfahren musst, wenn du keins hast.


----------

